

7 Key Points from the C.I.A. Torture Report - damon_c
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/12/09/world/cia-torture-report-key-points.html

======
damon_c
I just want to point out that Jeremy Ashkenas, author of backbone.js,
underscore.js and probably lots of other things I'm not aware of, got a byline
on this. That's cool. Shame it is about something so... horrible...

edit: Here is a list of articles with Jeremy as an author:
[http://query.nytimes.com/search/sitesearch/?action=click&con...](http://query.nytimes.com/search/sitesearch/?action=click&contentCollection=World&region=TopBar&WT.nav=searchWidget&module=SearchSubmit&pgtype=Multimedia#/JEREMY%20ASHKENAS)

Good to see a fellow programmer finally "make it" ;)

